# Calling Panini



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Jeff, you've been missing for a long time! What's up? Are you o.k.?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey!!!
Still here, but pretty busy. Got a couple of hundred Sq. Ft. from the restaurant nextdoor. Breaking through the wall and buying equipment and such. Jamming with weddings. 
Just finished our annual Gala for the Ryan Foundation, raised approx 350,000. ryanfoundation.org
I'll be around more now.
Thanks for asking


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Well I'm happy to see your busy with good things happening. Are you expanding your front, back, or both?




You had me worried.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Actually making the front a little smaller and the back bigger. Thinking of doing some wholesale out of the retail location since our production kitchen is on the other side of town.
What are you up to?
I liked your buffet!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm working on being a "freelance" chef, and loving it!


I've been working on getting settled into a new place to the point were I'm comfortable and ready to take on more work with other places. Almost there.

So far I have one place where I work 3 days a week (it's in walking distance to my home!!!!!) and another where I just work for their bigger events/holidays (showie stuff). Ideally I'd like to get in with some caterers doing sweet tables, that's my ultimate goal. I dream of being "the" person everyone wants when they need a sweet table. 

FINALLY, I've got a real tangible goal and actually working toward it! It's feeling do-able too.


----------

